# What Don’t Police Understand?



## 911 (May 26, 2020)

Three white officers in Minneapolis are now out of a job due to their handling of an arrest of a black man. Why do some cops insist on giving those of us that work doubly hard to preserve our credibility and integrity? This one beats all.


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

I hope you don't mind me posting another link, as it was not viewable in my country:
https://www.cbsnews.com/video/black...ficer-pins-him-to-the-ground-by-his-neck-1/#x


----------



## 911 (May 26, 2020)

I have spoken with many police chiefs at different functions and they have told me that they include proper procedure protocol for arrests, but evidently, they aren’t getting the message through to these officers. Once a suspect has been subdued or controlled (in cuffs), there is no need to continue to use physical force to control the suspect. How difficult is this to understand?

There are some things that cannot be excused, overlooked or go unpunished.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2020)

Sickening!


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sickening!


Exactly what I was going to say!
I couldn't watch most of it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Exactly what I was going to say!
> I couldn't watch most of it.


Neither could I, RR.


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

I see that the 4 officers have been fired.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2020)

What is more incredible than the act is openly doing it while being filmed with body cams working! As sad as it is grotesque. Watch this episode closely to see what the justice system does.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I see that the 4 officers have been fired.



I read that they were on paid administrative leave,  not fired.


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I read that they were on paid administrative leave,  not fired.


Hmmm. Facebook!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I see that the 4 officers have been fired.


Now they need to be charged with murder.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I read that they were on paid administrative leave,  not fired.


I just heard on the local news that they've been fired.


----------



## 911 (May 26, 2020)

In cases like this, so many times, I have heard these cops say that they performed their duties with how they were trained. If that were true and I was the D.A., I would also charge the Chief. But, I know better. Or, at least, I hope the Chief doesn’t support them. There’s no way they were trained with those arrest techniques at the training academy.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I read that they were on paid administrative leave,  not fired.


 it actually says that in the video.... but if the updates are that they're both fired,, then as far as I'm concerned that's the l_east_ that should happen to them. I'm really in shock, I've just watched a man be murdered... ☹


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)




----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

We recently discussed "Officers who commit misconduct being seriously reprimanded" on this forum after a criminal-thug tirade by another police officer.
These two murderers have been fired.  Fired for committing murder.
Yeah....of course any regular citizen who commits murder would also be.........fired.

Waiting for:
_"You don't know how difficult a cop's job is"
"We don't know what transpired before the video" _ (as if anything justifies a 5-minute strangulation)
"This is an isolated case."  (Yes....to the ignorant)
(one of my favorites _ "Where would we be without police officers?"_


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

911 said:


> In cases like this, so many times, I have heard these cops say that they performed their duties with how they were trained. If that were true and I was the D.A., I would also charge the Chief. But, I know better. Or, at least, I hope the Chief doesn’t support them. There’s no way they were trained with those arrest techniques at the training academy.


That is a popular defense tactic used by rogue cops.  The officer who supervised the methodical beating of Rodney King also said "The officers were following the protocol & training they received."  He also blamed banning the choke hold after then police chief Darryl Gates said _"It causes death in Blacks because their arteries don't open up like they do in *"Normal People."   *_And transcripts of radio chatter that preceded the beating:  _"The natives are restless tonight." _ And _"This whole street is like Gorillas in the Mist."_
Racist cops?  Perish the thought.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> We recently discussed "Officers who commit misconduct being seriously reprimanded" on this forum after a criminal-thug tirade by another police officer.
> These two murderers have been fired.  Fired for committing murder.
> Yeah....of course any regular citizen who commits murder would also be.........fired.
> 
> ...



The thread about the officer who lost his cool and yelled does not compare to MURDER.   And that's what this is; murder.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I just heard on the local news that they've been fired.



I heard it, too.  Sorry.  I hadn't heard it when I posted about administrative leave.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> The thread about the officer who lost his cool and yelled does not compare to MURDER.   And that's what this is; murder.


Main topic missed.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

You may recall several sadistic officers methodically torturing & murdering a homeless man - Kelley Thomas - for over 30 minutes.  ALL of these perverts deserve the same treatment they gave their victim - a slow, painful death.  Ironically, the victim's father is a police officer.
(warning - language & brutality)







Spoiler: (warning - graphic victim's photo)


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

Well predictably and understandably the muck has hit the fan.....

People are rioting in horror at the police actions toward the murdered man. The police have retaliated with tear gas and rubber bullets.. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...bber-bullets-protest-George-Floyds-death.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> You may recall several sadistic officers methodically torturing & murdering a homeless man - Kelley Thomas - for over 30 minutes.  ALL of these perverts deserve the same treatment they gave their victim - a slow, painful death.  Ironically, the victim's father is a police officer.
> (warning - language & brutality)
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the vigilantes when we need them. Heads should roll.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2020)

George Floyd  was from Houston.  ...  so much heartache  for his family and friends.    

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...ied-in-minneapolis-police-custody-speaks-out/


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2020)

These guys are what we call Storm Troopers.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

What a sin. People should riot. .... wrong word. People should strongly PROTEST! It might be something illegal but so was the first black woman who had the courage to sit at the front of the bus way back when.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> These guys are what we call Storm Troopers.


And these dirtbags were found "Not Guilty" of 2nd degree murder - after torturing a starving, 80-lb. man for 30 minutes with boots, knees, nightsticks & a taser.  And video proof.
Anyone else care to comment on _"Police officers who get out of line being "severely reprimanded?"_


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2020)

99/9% of the cops are decent people, and quite stable considering the Crap they have to put up with on a regular basis.  However, that .1% that uses their badge to intimidate the people can easily give All cops a bad name.  We don't know what happened before this video was taken, and if there was some heated exchange that led up to this overreaction, but once the individual is restrained, there is NO need to continue being forceful.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> You may recall several sadistic officers methodically torturing & murdering a homeless man - Kelley Thomas - for over 30 minutes.  ALL of these perverts deserve the same treatment they gave their victim - a slow, painful death.  Ironically, the victim's father is a police officer.
> (warning - language & brutality)
> 
> 
> ...


*Here are the results of the trial against the officers:*
A judge declined to dismiss the charges against the officers in January 2013, finding that "a reasonable person could infer that the use of force was excessive and unreasonable."[10] An appeals court judge also denied a request to overturn the lower court's decision.[11] On January 13, 2014, Ramos and Cicinelli were found not guilty of all charges,[12] while the trial for Wolfe was pending.[13] Following the verdict for the two officers, the district attorney's office announced it would not pursue the case against Wolfe.[14] On January 17, 2014, charges against Wolfe were dropped.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> These guys are what we call Storm Troopers.


If you and I are referring to the same, the individuals in question are what I call "pukes"!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> *Here are the results of the trial against the officers:*
> A judge declined to dismiss the charges against the officers in January 2013, finding that "a reasonable person could infer that the use of force was excessive and unreasonable."[10] An appeals court judge also denied a request to overturn the lower court's decision.[11] On January 13, 2014, Ramos and Cicinelli were found not guilty of all charges,[12] while the trial for Wolfe was pending.[13] Following the verdict for the two officers, the district attorney's office announced it would not pursue the case against Wolfe.[14] On January 17, 2014, charges against Wolfe were dropped.


Where are the vigilantes when we need them...


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> And these dirtbags were found "Not Guilty" of 2nd degree murder - after torturing a starving, 80-lb. man for 30 minutes with boots, knees, nightsticks & a taser.  And video proof.
> Anyone else care to comment on _"Police officers who get out of line being "severely reprimanded?"_


I was referring to the officers that killed the man in Minneapolis.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> I was referring to the officers that killed the man in Minneapolis.


So was I.


----------



## JaniceM (May 27, 2020)

Don M. said:


> 99/9% of the cops are decent people, and quite stable considering the Crap they have to put up with on a regular basis.  However, that .1% that uses their badge to intimidate the people can easily give All cops a bad name.  We don't know what happened before this video was taken, and if there was some heated exchange that led up to this overreaction, but once the individual is restrained, there is NO need to continue being forceful.


Thanks, DonM., for being a "voice of reason" in this thread.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> And these dirtbags were found "Not Guilty" of 2nd degree murder - after torturing a starving, 80-lb. man for 30 minutes with boots, knees, nightsticks & a taser.  And video proof.
> Anyone else care to comment on _"Police officers who get out of line being "severely reprimanded?"_


"Dirtbags" doesn't even come close to what they are!


----------



## rgp (May 27, 2020)

Don M. said:


> 99/9% of the cops are decent people, and quite stable considering the Crap they have to put up with on a regular basis.  However, that .1% that uses their badge to intimidate the people can easily give All cops a bad name.  We don't know what happened before this video was taken, and if there was some heated exchange that led up to this overreaction, but once the individual is restrained, there is NO need to continue being forceful.




  I agree and I'll add ........ 

When ever theses things happen, the reaction it seems, is always against the police.....yes some are deserving but. Lets go back to what started it all, for just a moment. The committing of a crime. Had that not happened , then none of this would have either. Second, the refusal to summit to the arrest, and the need ? to fight with the police. Again, had that not taken place, this would likely not have happened either.

Now ..... If we are going to remind the police of their behavior ? and what not to do in the cases of arrest, and what is to harsh in the case of arrest. Then let us remind the criminal element in our society just a sternly ..... about what not to do in the first place ..... commit crime against our society.

For it is that behavior , that brings about each & every one of these situations.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

Don M. said:


> 99/9% of the cops are decent people, and quite stable considering the Crap they have to put up with on a regular basis.  However, that .1% that uses their badge to intimidate the people can easily give All cops a bad name.  We don't know what happened before this video was taken, and if there was some heated exchange that led up to this overreaction, but once the individual is restrained, there is NO need to continue being forceful.


Your 99.9% figure exists only in your imagination.   If that fantasy were true, it would be very difficult to find such evidence because it wouldn't be as commonplace as it is.  Amazing - the hours, months & years you invested in your dedicated poll to arrive at that figure.  In your world, "Putting up with crap" justifies murder.
And, how many police officers are in your family?

And, it didn't take long for you to provide exactly what I posted about previously in post #16:
_"You don't know how difficult a cop's job is"
"We don't know what transpired before the video" _ (as if anything justifies a 5-minute strangulation or a 30-minute torture-murder)
"This is an isolated case."  (Yes....to the ignorant)
(one of my favorites: _ "Where would we be without police officers?"_


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

rgp said:


> I agree and I'll add ........
> 
> When ever theses things happen, the reaction it seems, is always against the police.....yes some are deserving but. Lets go back to what started it all, for just a moment. The committing of a crime. Had that not happened , then none of this would have either. Second, the refusal to summit to the arrest, and the need ? to fight with the police. Again, had that not taken place, this would likely not have happened either.
> 
> ...


Your desperation to justify a murder is obvious.  A mentally-ill person does not always submit to arrest.  However, that doesn't require 6 large officers torturing & murdering an 80-lb. man.  But hey....keep trying.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Where are the vigilantes when we need them. Heads should roll.


Sometimes the vigilantes do act:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_shooting_of_Dallas_police_officers


----------



## rgp (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Your desperation to justify a murder is obvious.  A mentally-ill person does not always submit to arrest.  However, that doesn't require 6 large officers torturing & murdering an 80-lb. man.  But hey....keep trying.




 First of all, I am not justifying anything..certainly not this..and I'll challenge you to show me where i did?

 And if the criminal was indeed mentally I'll ? this is the first I have heard of it. It seems he was of "sound-mind"? enough for forgery . ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sometimes the vigilantes do act:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_shooting_of_Dallas_police_officers


Thank you for the reminder, Win.

I totally forgot about that event.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

rgp said:


> First of all, I am not justifying anything..certainly not this..and I'll challenge you to show me where i did?
> 
> And if the criminal was indeed mentally I'll ? this is the first I have heard of it. It seems he was of "sound-mind"? enough for forgery . ?


Perhaps it would help if you review your own post.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 27, 2020)

I think what is more a travesty is when those cops go to court, somehow all four body cams will malfunction .  And we're supposed to believe that. The cops will tearfully testify that they believed their lives to be in jeopardy, even when the suspect was cuffed and on the ground. I'm surprised the cops haven't yet found the suspect's gun, his stash of drugs, and his Mexican Cartel membership card.
It's pretty bad, when someone is a felon, but seems more law abiding than the cops. You keep thinking not all cops are that way, but these incidents keep on coming, and coming, and coming.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think what is more a travesty is when those cops go to court, somehow all four body cams will malfunction .  And we're supposed to believe that. The cops will tearfully testify that they believed their lives to be in jeopardy, even when the suspect was cuffed and on the ground. I'm surprised the cops haven't yet found the suspect's gun, his stash of drugs, and his Mexican Cartel membership card.
> It's pretty bad, when someone is a felon, but seems more law abiding than the cops. You keep thinking not all cops are that way, but these incidents keep on coming, and coming, and coming.


My sentiment to a T!

Well said, Fuzzy!


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you for the reminder, Win.
> 
> I totally forgot about that event.


Also:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_shooting_of_Baton_Rouge_police_officers


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Also:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_shooting_of_Baton_Rouge_police_officers


Thanks for this, Win.

An eye for an eye, is exactly how society should be managed.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

I'm sorry, but as poor as our justice system is, I prefer it to the vigilante system.  This particular incident is despicable and tragic, but by no means are all police officers in this country corrupt and evil.  These officers need to be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm sorry, but as poor as our justice system is, I prefer it to the vigilante system.  This particular incident is despicable and tragic, but by no means are all police officers in this country corrupt and evil.  These officers need to be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


No one in their right mind is saying all police officers are evil....just as no one is saying all Catholic priests are child molesters.
The problem is not an unrealistic expectation of perfection anywhere in the human species.
The problem is corruption, widespread cover ups & a lack of justice.

Those who make excuses for criminal officers would quickly change their tune if one of their loved ones was a victim, instead of some "random" person.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> These guys are what we call Storm Troopers.


I call them criminal scum who should face a firing squad.....at the very least.


----------



## rgp (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Perhaps it would help if you review your own post.




  In what way ?


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

This is equally asinine:  Why should it take the Mayor to insist that these dirtbag officers be charged?  If a regular citizen commits murder, does the Mayor need to make such a request?
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/mi...what-we-know/ar-BB14Fpb8?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Knight (May 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I've just watched a man be murdered... ☹



That is the reality!

How they fare in the justice system I hope will have follow up reporting.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What a sin. People should riot. It might be something illegal but so was the first black woman who had the courage to sit at the front of the bus way back when.


  I couldn't watch the vidio just the picture alone made me sick. A horrible thing to do to another human being.

People should riot for alot of resons but they don't.it is easier to just sit back and play armchair judge,jury and proseutor. Where are you when black on black crime kills more innocents than any other murders by far? 
    What about our military soldiers sent  off to war in at times far less dangerous situations than cops deal with everyday for years in some of these ghettos and they lose it because the higher ups don't give them the treatment they need we can hang them too?
  I don't see anyone give a damn about all the murder's armed robberies killings,and even rapes that happen  every day some tomes every hour when its criminals that kill Americans with drive bys, robberies and rapes.
  The cops should never be allowed to work around public again and be put into a mental hospital instead of jailed.
Or at least evaluated for stress that can make them crazy and full of rage.These are psychotic killings from deranged minds not for profit like most that is excused by most.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> I couldn't watch the vidio just the picture alone made me sick. A horrible thing to do to another human being.
> 
> People should riot for alot of resons but they don't.it is easier to just sit back and play armchair judge,jury and proseutor. Where are you when black on black crime kills more innocents than any other murders by far?
> What about our military soldiers sent  off to war in at times far less dangerous situations than cops deal with everyday for years in some of these ghettos and they lose it because the higher ups don't give them the treatment they need we can hang them too?
> ...


Oh HELL NO. 
I’m NOT doing this again.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh HELL NO.
> I’m NOT doing this again.



Thank goodness.Put me on ignore .


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> No one in their right mind is saying all police officers are evil....just as no one is saying all Catholic priests are child molesters.
> The problem is not an unrealistic expectation of perfection anywhere in the human species.
> The problem is corruption, widespread cover ups & a lack of justice.
> 
> Those who make excuses for criminal officers would quickly change their tune if one of their loved ones was a victim, instead of some "random" person.


It is well documented on this forum your total contempt for police.   I think any sensible person will agree that the officers that are the subject of this thread are despicable.  Corruption is everywhere in our society so no one should be surprised that the police are not immune.   I still believe that the majority of police officers are decent people, trying to do their jobs as best they can.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

All this hate from one side will not just destroy our nation it will destroy theirs too ,too bad we can't come together and save our  kids ,grandkids future.


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks for this, Win.
> 
> An eye for an eye, is exactly how society should be managed.


Are you out of your ever loving mind?


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> I call them criminal scum who should face a firing squad.....at the very least.


That’s because you are a cop hater. How did you get this way? Cop stop you for making an illegal turn on red?

Can anyone here even begin to imagine a world without police?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What a sin. People should riot. It might be something illegal but so was the first black woman who had the courage to sit at the front of the bus way back when.


Disagree strongly.  People should NOT riot.  Riots solve nothing, people get hurt, structures get damaged, property gets destroyed, people get arrested, and currently they are being shot with bean bags which could easily change to bullets.  Nothing Good is accomplished.

Clearly you’ve never been through a riot or lived where there was a riot.  And yes, I have.

And the dead person, he’s still dead.  What’s the point?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> Are you out of your ever loving mind?


Are you out of yours?

How many times did the dirtbag that his knee driven into the mans neck need to be told, "I CAN'T BREATHE"?

When someone can't breathe and they are expressing it to you AGAIN AND AGAIN, and you do nothing to help them, knowing that if they can't breathe they will die, that's intentional murder, and murderers deserve to be scrubbed from the face of this planet.

That's the whole problem with society, not only do people forget all too quickly, people roll-over and are way too soft, that's why incidents such as this one continue to happen AGAIN AND AGAIN.

My husband said, if it had been a child of ours, a family member, or a friend, no trial would need to take place. I'll let you read between the lines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> That’s because you are a cop hater. How did you get this way? Cop stop you for making an illegal turn on red?
> 
> Can anyone here even begin to imagine a world without police?


I agree with 911.  The police, like everyone else, are tired, on edge.  Only they can not stay home.  They are out there protecting us, putting their families in danger, while we hide in our houses like squirrels in a tree.  Heading out only when we need to gather a few things.

It is NOT our place to judge these officers.  We do not know the whole story.  And those stupid people who are rioting, all of them should be arrested.  After all they couldn’t care less about the man who died, they wouldn’t/didn’t have help him in life.  They are using his death as an excuse for civil unrest.  Shame on them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you out of yours?
> 
> How many times did the dirtbag that his knee driven into the mans neck need to be told, "I CAN'T BREATHE"?
> 
> ...


If you can talk, and he could, you can breathe.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree with 911.  The police, like everyone else, are tired, on edge.  Only they can stay home.  They are out there protecting us, putting their families in danger, while we hide in our houses like squirrels in a tree.  Heading out only when we need to gather a few things.
> 
> It is NOT our place to judge these officers.  We do not know the whole story.  And those stupid people who are rioting, all of them should be arrested.  After all they couldn’t care less about the man who died, they wouldn’t/didn’t have help him in life.  They are using his death as an excuse for civil unrest.  Shame on them.


Sure.  Police officers should be allowed to commit murder.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Disagree strongly.  People should NOT riot.  Riots solve nothing, people get hurt, structures get damaged, property gets destroyed, people get arrested, and currently they are being shot with bean bags which could easily change to bullets.  Nothing Good is accomplished.
> 
> Clearly you’ve never been through a riot or lived where there was a riot.  And yes, I have.
> 
> And the dead person, he’s still dead.  What’s the point?


When I said riot I probably should have used the term PROTEST and a non violent one at that. I’m not for violence. The wording of my post was my mistake. When I wrote the post I was looking at the pictures holly dolly posted and that’s the type of protesting I was talking about.

Another thing is , that I have great respect for police officers but don’t think 99.9% are worthy of their badge. There are always those who take bribes or take advantage of their authority. I’m not saying it’s a large percentage but I think it’s above 1%.
( just my opinion )


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I agree with 911.  The police, like everyone else, are tired, on edge.  Only they can stay home.  They are out there protecting us, putting their families in danger, while we hide in our houses like squirrels in a tree.  Heading out only when we need to gather a few things.
> 
> It is NOT our place to judge these officers.  We do not know the whole story.  And those stupid people who are rioting, all of them should be arrested.  After all they couldn’t care less about the man who died, they wouldn’t/didn’t have help him in life.  They are using his death as an excuse for civil unrest.  Shame on them.


If a chef can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen, and the same applies to police. If police are tired and on edge, step away and have a rest from the job.

No, not "shame on them" (the rioters), shame on those who roll-over and continue to pretend all is rosy, and treat what unfolded as being acceptable. SHAME... ON... THEM.


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

911 said:


> That’s because you are a cop hater. How did you get this way? Cop stop you for making an illegal turn on red?
> 
> Can anyone here even begin to imagine a world without police?


Officer, you really need to find some original lines.  The ones you're using are tired, desperate & old, (as I posted previously).
I've had very limited contact with police; I'm a safe driver & a law-abiding person. (2 tickets in 52 years of driving & I deserved them both).
I have zero respect for criminals (cop or not).  And I have zero respect for anyone who abuses their authority.
But feel free to keep it up; it's entertaining.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sure.  Police officers should be allowed to commit murder.


Give me a break, I would think, at the most, it would be ruled an accidental death.  The relatives will file a lawsuit, they will settle out of court for the big bucks, and drink a toast to the dead relative that made them rich.  Cynical?  Yup.  It’s the way of our world.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> If you can talk, and he could, you can breathe.


What???? I can’t believe you’re justifying what happened?

If you know you can’t get air and are probably going to die then trying to talk takes up any oxygen you have left over. The police officer was kneeling on the man’s neck for 7 whole minutes..
You think that’s  reasonable force?
It was so outrageous that someone filmed it while others protested the overly aggressive treatment the man was receiving?  If that happened in an area where I lived I would absolutely protect. It’s outrageous!


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> It is well documented on this forum your total contempt for police.   I think any sensible person will agree that the officers that are the subject of this thread are despicable.  Corruption is everywhere in our society so no one should be surprised that the police are not immune.   I still believe that the majority of police officers are decent people, trying to do their jobs as best they can.


It is well documented on this forum that you've found that life is much easier when you create your own fantasies.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If a chef can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen, and the same applies to police. If police are tired and on edge, step away and have a rest from the job.
> 
> No, not "shame on them" (the rioters), shame on those who roll-over and continue to pretend all is rosy, and treat what unfolded as being acceptable. SHAME... ON... THEM.


If you lived in the city where the riot is, you would have a different opinion.  If you owned a business in this city, and your business is broken into and your insurance goes up, you would have a different opinion.  If your child, no matter what the age, is killed during a senseless riot, you will have a different opinion.

If you are driving down the street, and get caught in a riot, pulled from your car which is burned, and beaten up, you would have a different opinion.  It’s one thing to sit all nice and cozy and safe and spout nonsense in your home.  It’s another thing to be a victim of a riot.

Who is paying for all the damage done during a riot?  The people who are rioting.  Whose taxes are going to up?  The people who are rioting.  Who are going to lose services because of the riot?  The people who are rioting.  Who are the stupid people in the world?  Rioters.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Give me a break, I would think, at the most, it would be ruled an accidental death.


Of course it's accidental, it's always accidental when some dirtbag is in the crosshairs, but be my guest and go out and do the same, and we'll see how you fair when it's all over.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What???? I can’t believe you’re justifying what happened?
> 
> If you know you can’t get air and are probably going to die then trying to talk takes up any oxygen you have left over. The police officer was kneeling on the man’s neck for 7 whole minutes..
> You think there’s reasonable force?
> It was so outrageous that someone filmed it while others protected the overly aggressive treatment the man was receiving?  If that happened in an area where I lived I would absolutely protect. It’s outrageous!



Well then your protest is really late. Its happenign all over the place. Just find your nearest major city where gangs rule and Bingo! Happy hunting.
   i wish you could go to my old once beautiful safe city of Atlanta Ga and protest the protesters.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What???? I can’t believe you’re justifying what happened?
> 
> If you know you can’t get air and are probably going to die then trying to talk takes up any oxygen you have left over. The police officer was kneeling on the man’s neck for 7 whole minutes..
> You think that’s  reasonable force?
> It was so outrageous that someone filmed it while others protected the overly aggressive treatment the man was receiving?  If that happened in an area where I lived I would absolutely protect. It’s outrageous!


Did you see anyone try and intervene?  I didn’t.  Did you hear anyone yell at the officers, I didn’t.  I said nothing about reasonable force.  I made no judgment.  I merely said if you can talk, you can breathe.  This is a true statement.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The relatives will file a lawsuit, they will settle out of court for the big bucks, and drink a toast to the dead relative that made them rich.  Cynical?  Yup.  It’s the way of our world.


Shame, shame, double shame.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Of course it's accidental, it's always accidental when some dirtbag is in the crosshairs, but be my guest and go out and do the same, and we'll see how you fair when it's all over.


So you think the dead guy was a dirt bag?  WOW, judging the victim and the police.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Did you see anyone try and intervene?  I didn’t.  Did you hear anyone yell at the officers, I didn’t.  I said nothing about reasonable force.  I made no judgment.  I merely said if you can talk, you can breathe.  This is a true statement.




Most won't be happy till their pet criminals make this Amafia instead of America.

 'Take our children long as it is popular and we can feel good about ourselves hating on non criminals.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Shame, shame, double shame.


If you think this will not happen, then you really do not understand how the world works in the good old USofA.  But if the police are convicted of a crime, in regards to the death, the relatives could not sue the city in my state. Laws differ depending on what state you are in.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Did you see anyone try and intervene?  I didn’t.  Did you hear anyone yell at the officers, I didn’t.  I said nothing about reasonable force.  I made no judgment.  I merely said if you can talk, you can breathe.  This is a true statement.


Yes I heard several people yelling out saying he can’t breathe and yes if he can say he can’t breathe it does mean he is getting some oxygen or he wouldn’t have lasted for a full 7 minutes. Clearly it wasn’t much or he wouldn’t have died either.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> If you lived in the city where the riot is, you would have a different opinion.  If you owned a business in this city, and your business is broken into and your insurance goes up, you would have a different opinion.  If your child, no matter what the age, is killed during a senseless riot, you will have a different opinion.
> 
> If you are driving down the street, and get caught in a riot, pulled from your car which is burned, and beaten up, you would have a different opinion.  It’s one thing to sit all nice and cozy and safe and spout nonsense in your home.  It’s another thing to be a victim of a riot.
> 
> Who is paying for all the damage done during a riot?  The people who are rioting.  Whose taxes are going to up?  The people who are rioting.  Who are going to lose services because of the riot?  The people who are rioting.  Who are the stupid people in the world?  Rioters.


This world is an even more dangerous place knowing there are many others who think just like you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> If you think this will not happen, then you really do not understand how the world works in the good old USofA.  But if the police are convicted of a crime, in regards to the death, the relatives could not sue the city in my state. Laws differ depending on what state you are in.


I understand that murder is murder, the rest is insignificant.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes I heard several people yelling out saying he can’t breathe and yes if he can say he can’t breathe it does mean me is getting some oxygen or he wouldn’t have lasted for a full 7 minutes. Clearly it wasn’t much or he wouldn’t have died either.


I will take your word that you heard yelling.  We do not yet know why he died, but new video shows he fell, on his own, before he got to the back of the police car.  It is a developing story.  The rush to judgement is ridiculous.

Now there are riots in Los Angeles.  These stupid people, the rioters, deserve what they will get.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> It is well documented on this forum that you've found that life is much easier when you create your own fantasies.


You should know.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I understand that murder is murder, the rest is insignificant.


I don’t think it’s murder.  We should all wait and see what the investigation show.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

I have to say, I have the utmost sympathy for the man who lost his life and his grieving family.  I believe most of the USA was moved and horrified by that video.  That said, the riots today--smashing into Target and stealing TVs????   SERIOUSLY??   Because everyone knows that the remedy to injustice is stealing a damn television.  I want to throw up my hands in disgust.

And with that, I'm out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have to say, I have the utmost sympathy for the man who lost his life and his grieving family.  I believe most of the USA was moved and horrified by that video.  That said, the riots today--smashing into Target and stealing TVs????   SERIOUSLY??   Because everyone knows that the remedy to injustice is stealing a damn television.  I want to throw up my hands in disgust.
> 
> And with that, I'm out.


Exactly, the riots are horrific and there is no excuse for them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I will take your word that you heard yelling.  We do not yet know why he died, but new video shows he fell, on his own, before he got to the back of the police car.  It is a developing story.  The rush to judgement is ridiculous.
> 
> Now there are riots in Los Angeles.  These stupid people, the rioters, deserve what they will get.


Should be riots worldwide when incidents happen such as this, and when rioters are done assembling as one, the rioters should make their way to the doorsteps of those who are guilty and administer the same.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I will take your word that you heard yelling.  We do not yet know why he died, but new video shows he fell, on his own, before he got to the back of the police car.  It is a developing story.  The rush to judgement is ridiculous.
> 
> Now there are riots in Los Angeles.  These stupid people, the rioters, deserve what they will get.


I can’t tell you how many times I’ve tripped in my life  and fallen. Not once did I ever come close to dying from it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Should be riots worldwide when incidents happen such as this, and when rioters are done assembling as one, the rioters should make their way to the doorsteps of those who are guilty and administer the same.


There should be a riot in your neighborhood, right outside your house then maybe you would understand.  Why don’t you start one?  Or go to one-put your money where you mouth is.  As I said, easy for you to want others to riot while you sit safe and warm at home.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> *I don’t think it’s murder*.  We should all wait and see what the investigation show.


That's the problem, and you're not alone in your way of thinking, but if it were a loved one in question, I'll bet you'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Rioting solves nothing. Protesting to get public exposure can be helpful and it’s not a violent act.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I can’t tell you how many times I’ve tripped in my life  and fallen. Not once did I ever come close to dying from it.


I did not say he died from a fall.  I said there was new video, new witnesses, and wait for the investigation.  However, many people die from falls, just because you haven’t, doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen.  Although, I’m glad you didn’t die from a fall.  I would hate that,  talking to you.

K, my bedtime.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's the problem, and you're not alone in your way of thinking, but if it were a loved one in question, I'll bet you'd be singing a different tune.


No, actually, I wouldn’t.

The guy who, while taking my son on a walk, dumped him into a river, wheelchair and all, was not charged with attempted murder.  Nor did I try and get him charged with a crime.  I didn’t cause a riot although my son is American Indian, the guy that dumped him was white, and I could have claimed a race component.

My son was life flighted from the scene. Life threatening injuries, near drowning, life long injuries etc.  He hit, head first, a cement piling.  It was horrific.

Like an intelligent person, I waited for the results of the investigation.  Our entire family waited for the results.

It seems you are wrong again, and a person prone to irrational judgements.  You buy a ticket to join the rioting yet?  I bet not.


----------



## Keesha (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I did not say he died from a fall.  I said there was new video, new witnesses, and wait for the investigation.  However, many people die from falls, just because you haven’t, doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen.  Although, I’m glad you didn’t die from a fall.  I would hate that,  talking to you.
> 
> K, my bedtime.


No you didn’t say he died from the fall but sure suggested it. How many people die from falls? I have no idea but I certainly have an idea about how many people die from a fall after having someone kneeling on their neck for 7 full minutes.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2020)

I have the Minneapolis channel on my cable. This is not the first problem with the Minneapolis police. They seem to have a problem hiring good officers. I couldn't watch the video.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Exactly what I was going to say!
> I couldn't watch most of it.



I haven't watched any of it, and no plans to.

Food for thought: My BiL, who just turned 80, retired from the sheriff's dept. 15 years ago at a nearby county. At some point afterwards, he told me something to the effect that he didn't like a lot of the new recruits and their attitudes.

He didn't expand on that, but he was old-school and a "good cop," so I think I know what he meant. 

And another thought: A lot of new cops are veterans (thanks to the endless wars) and still think the public is some kind of enemy, and treat us as such. The line between a soldier and a cops' attitude towards others is becoming blurred. Apprehend and kill are not the same thing.

The "Andy Griffiths" are a dying breed.


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

When the looting starts, I lose all respect for those thieves.

Looters are vermin and demonstrators who loot, burn and smash, perpetuate the culture those citizens higher up on the food chain hate, but are stuck with, unfortunately,


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> So you think the dead guy was a dirt bag?  WOW, judging the victim and the police.


Not only is it apparent that you failed to follow this thread from the start, otherwise it would be clear to you as to who specifically the term "dirtbag" applies to, but it's also apparent that you struggle with engaging others in a constructive and mature manner.


----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2020)

That was just awful.  Cop with his knee in that man's neck and blocking his nose with his hand in his pocket yet, as though it was just another annoyance for him.  Truly unconscionable.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I have the Minneapolis channel on my cable. This is not the first problem with the Minneapolis police. They seem to have a problem hiring good officers. I couldn't watch the video.


I, too, have heard the same about the Minneapolis Police force.


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

I hear the cop had been in trouble like this before,so he was dangerous and should have been removed. Plus no tellign what kind of mind altering drugs dr. may have put im on if he was undr care. He did look robotic. Dr.s try to put everyone oa nti depressant drugs and some are known to cause violent actions,


----------



## Ronni (May 27, 2020)

RIP Mr. Floyd.  My deepest condolences to your family and loved ones. 


And  Officers Derek Chauvin, Thomas Lane, Tou Thao and J. Alexander Kueng?  You all can go to hell


----------



## MeAgain (May 27, 2020)

Ronni said:


> RIP Mr. Floyd.  My deepest condolences to your family and loved ones.
> View attachment 107127
> 
> And  Officers Derek Chauvin, Thomas Lane, Tou Thao and J. Alexander Kueng?  You all can go to hell
> View attachment 107129


I'm sure anyone who is involved in this type of thing is already in hell. All that anger and apathy is evil. 
  But the peopel whi gave these criminals the nerve to think they are invivncible may need a little trip to hell too.
  if you get arrested keep your mouth shut or you may find yourself in the hands of a psychotic cop who sees your kind every day ,it just may be one like this cop being tried here by you folks.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Disagree strongly.  People should NOT riot.  Riots solve nothing, people get hurt, structures get damaged, property gets destroyed, people get arrested, and currently they are being shot with bean bags which could easily change to bullets.  Nothing Good is accomplished.
> 
> Clearly you’ve never been through a riot or lived where there was a riot.  And yes, I have.
> 
> And the dead person, he’s still dead.  What’s the point?



Strongly agree.  I lived through a riot in D.C. in 1968.  It's an experience I do not care to repeat.  Nobody and nothing is safe in a riot.  All that riot in DC accomplished was wholesale property destruction in neighborhoods of people who had absolutely nothing to do with the cause of the riot, fires everywhere, and terror and injury, again of people who had nothing to do with what had happened. 

Riots accomplish absolutely nothing, as you said.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> I'm sure anyone who is involved in this type of thing is already in hell. All that anger and apathy is evil.
> But the peopel whi gave these criminals the nerve to think they are invivncible may need a little trip to hell too.
> if you get arrested keep your mouth shut or you may find yourself in the hands of a psychotic cop who sees your kind every day ,it just may be one like this cop being tried here by you folks.


Often, with dirtbag cops like this, the abuse starts before a suspect (who isn't their favorite color) says anything.  The cops keep revving up the abuse until the suspect reacts, then they use the "resisting arrest" ploy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No you didn’t say he died from the fall but sure suggested it. How many people die from falls? I have no idea but I certainly have an idea about how many people die from a fall after having someone kneeling on their neck for 7 full minutes.


I suggested no such thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I, too, have heard the same about the Minneapolis Police force.


@Aunt Marg Have you bought a ticket for Minneapolis yet?  No you are too busy making judgements or perhaps too frightened.  Now there is looting, fires, gunshots and the costs of the riots increase.  Do you think the people, who loot TV’s and set fires care about a dead man?

Do you really think anyone who riots cares about a dead man?  Are you that ignorant?  As innocent people in Minneapolis huddle in their homes because they are frightened beyond reason, you sit in your home and spout meaningless dribble.

 “The whole world should riot”, I believe you said.  Any more stupid comments from someone who has never been present for a riot?  The children in Minneapolis will be scared for life.  This supposedly all over some dead man.  And the virus still lurking in the background.

What will be the final costs?  Do you even care?  I think not.


----------



## Gary O' (May 28, 2020)

Wife just showed me the vid
Horrific
Then I opened this thread

Yeah, they've gotta be prosecuted

No, riots aren't the answer

Protesting, that'd be a help

Swift justice is required


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Wife just showed me the vid
> Horrific
> Then I opened this thread
> 
> ...


Yes. This is what I meant.


Keesha said:


> Rioting solves nothing. Protesting to get public exposure can be helpful and it’s not a violent act.


Protesting is what I meant and it’s apparently not illegal to do either. I still believe people should be outraged. That doesn’t involve setting fires or looting. Nobody should use this as an excuse to break the law with violence and theft.
https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights/protesters-rights/


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes. This is what I meant.
> 
> Protesting is what I meant and it’s apparently not illegal to do either. I still believe people should be outraged. That doesn’t involve setting fires or looting. Nobody should use this as an excuse to break the law with violence and theft.
> https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights/protesters-rights/
> ...


I agree, but that picture sure looks fake!!


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I agree, but that picture sure looks fake!!


Lol. Sorry. It’s taken from a post on the first page and I have no idea of its authenticity. I just think something should be done to bring about change in a non violent manner and added the picture to show what I meant.


----------



## Ronni (May 28, 2020)

Protests aren't the problem.  It's when a protest devolves into a riot that's the problem.  Protests are designed to bring, or heighten awareness to an issue.  Sometimes they work.  But riots solve nothing.  They're destructive and they don't solve problems they just create them.  

And just so we're clear, I'm not anti-police, just anti-the officers who murdered Mr. Floyd.  They are the opposite of what the police force should represent, which is to serve and protect its public.  There is footage of Mr. Floyd being led to the police vehicle before the incident occurred.  He was not resisting.  He was quiet and compliant.  How this escalated is beyond me.  Perhaps he did just trip and the officers misinterpreted that as resistance, but even so that doesn't require the excessive force that was used against him. He was handcuffed with his hands behind his back, so was subdued the moment he was on the ground.  

Someone here mentioned that he shouldn't have been engaged in a criminal act.  No.  He shouldn't.  But....so what? How is that even remotely relevant to his murder?  The mindset seems to be that if you break the law, then you just better be prepared to deal with whatever you get.  No.  Not just no, but HELL NO.  It's not the job of the police to mete out "justice."  

I am absolutely sickened by this incident.  Social media right now is blowing up over this.  There are various threads and strains of opinions.  One is that Mr. Floyd had a record (I don't know if that's true or not) and that he was a drunk and a criminal.  Again, how is ANY of that relevant to what happened to him?  He deserved what he got because he'd broken the law before?  Seriously????

This was an atrocity.  This was torture of a defenseless human being (he was handcuffed, remember?)  This was cruel and inhumane and I hope (though I'm not holding my breath) that these officers are tried for murder.  That they haven't even been arrested is a travesty.  

RIP Mr. Floyd.  #georgefloyd


----------



## rgp (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Often, with dirtbag cops like this, the abuse starts before a suspect (who isn't their favorite color) says anything.  The cops keep revving up the abuse until the suspect reacts, then they use the "resisting arrest" ploy.




 And you know this how ? From all your years on the street as an officer..?..or are you speaking from the opposing position...?..


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Protests aren't the problem.  It's when a protest devolves into a riot that's the problem.  Protests are designed to bring, or heighten awareness to an issue.  Sometimes they work.  But riots solve nothing.  They're destructive and they don't solve problems they just create them.
> 
> And just so we're clear, I'm not anti-police, just anti-the officers who murdered Mr. Floyd.  They are the opposite of what the police force should represent, which is to serve and protect its public.  There is footage of Mr. Floyd being led to the police vehicle before the incident occurred.  He was not resisting.  He was quiet and compliant.  How this escalated is beyond me.  Perhaps he did just trip and the officers misinterpreted that as resistance, but even so that doesn't require the excessive force that was used against him. He was handcuffed with his hands behind his back, so was subdued the moment he was on the ground.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of what you said.  I think the powers that be are considering charging the officer who had his knee on his neck with murder.  But there is an investigation, the FBI are involved, and until the investigation is done a rush to judgement means nothing.

It really is not our place to judge unless we are on the jury.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes. This is what I meant.
> 
> Protesting is what I meant and it’s apparently not illegal to do either. I still believe people should be outraged. That doesn’t involve setting fires or looting. Nobody should use this as an excuse to break the law with violence and theft.
> https://www.aclu.org/know-your-rights/protesters-rights/
> ...


I will accept, Keesha, you meant a protest not riot, although at first you did say riot.  But in the USA protesters must get a permit.  Because, in the USA, the police want to be prepared in case a protest turns into a riot.  In cases like this, protests often turn into riots.  It was never a protest.

Now you have police in riot gear.  Now the police are really appreciated, wanted, and needed by the people of Minneapolis.  A good time for them, the police, to get the blue flu IMO.  Let’s see how it is in a city without the police during a riot.  Shall we?

The dead man was not killed by the police.  But he may have been killed by an individual who was a policeman-a big distinction.  Having witnessed the riot in Los Angeles so many decades ago from the safety of my home there, my heart bleeds for the people in Minneapolis.

Now the city wants the national guard to intervene.  Can’t wait to see the final bill.  This occurred because people rushed to judgement, like many people here.  Such a shame.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sickening!


@Aunt Marg Yup, I’m sicken.  Please put me on ignore for forever.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @Aunt Marg Yup, I’m sicken.  Please put me on ignore for forever.


I'm not here to partake in childish antics, nor will I be governed by members as yourself.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

> I did not say he died from a fall.  I said there was new video, new witnesses, and wait for the investigation.  However, many people die from falls, just because you haven’t, doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen.  Although, I’m glad you didn’t die from a fall.  I would hate that,  talking to you.



Aneeda, the fact that people (mostly elderly or incapacitated) occasionally die from falls is irrelevant in this case. You might as well say, "Maybe he died of TB or AIDS, who knows?" There is clear video footage of the cop cutting off his airway, all the while he was pleading, "I can't breathe."


----------



## Ronni (May 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> There is clear video footage of the cop cutting off his airway, all the while he was pleading, "I can't breathe."


That's the part I just can't comprehend.  The complete and utter lack of humanity and empathy just makes my blood run cold.  The Officer Chauvin wasn't even LOOKING at Mr. Floyd, wasn't checking on him, not even bothering to OBSERVE the impact his action was having.  Just killing time, apparently unconcerned, looking at ease, his demeanor and every action indicating that Mr. Floyd wasn't even worth his time and attention.

And no, I don't know any of that to be the actual case.  But that's my clear interpretation from what I'm looking at.  And it's sickening.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

I'm sorry to say that riots have clearly proven that they work in moving the ball forward in ways that peaceful protests haven't.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not advocating riots.  Far from it. But I recognize that they get the public's attention and force change, especially when it comes to racial issues and police brutality.     

Please don't kill this messenger. As I said, I'm not advocating for riots. Ever.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/officer-center-george-floyds-death-005400813.html


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Aneeda, the fact that people (mostly elderly or incapacitated) occasionally die from falls is irrelevant in this case. You might as well say, "Maybe he died of TB or AIDS, who knows?" There is clear video footage of the cop cutting off his airway, all the while he was pleading, "I can't breathe."


Yes, I agree to a certain extent, I might as well have said he died of TB except I don’t know if he had TB and I do know he fell.

But I refuse to judge and I want to wait and see what becomes of the investigation.  Plus it bothers me that people keep saying ”the police did it”.  They didn‘t.  An individual did it.  He’s being charged.

The rush to judgement caused the riot.  This happens again and again in this country and increases the hate towards and between the supposed minorities and whites.  I say supposed minorities since I don’t know the racial makeup of the area.  In some places white folks are the minority.

The video I saw, where he falls, not caused by anyone btw, also shows he might have hit his head. I refuse to make an early judgement before the investigation is completed.  Also an eye witness said only three people called out for the police officer to stop.  Anyone there could have called 911 and gotten a supervisor to come and different police.  No one did.

In point of fact, no one there helped-civilian or otherwise.  I guess they were too busy recording what was going on.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> In point of fact, no one there helped-civilian or otherwise. I guess they were too busy recording what was going on.


People were heard & seen pointing out to the officers that he wasn't moving and needed assistance.  What more could they do against 4 armed cops who were clearly demonstrating a wanton disregard for reasonable force limitations?


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, I agree to a certain extent, I might as well have said he died of TB except I don’t know if he had TB and I do know he fell.
> 
> But I refuse to judge and I want to wait and see what becomes of the investigation.  Plus it bothers me that people keep saying ”the police did it”.  They didn‘t.  An individual did it.  He’s being charged.
> 
> ...


Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


I am not in denial.  I am just waiting for the investigation.  I am not going to agree with most everyone just to make myself acceptable to members of this forum or anyone else.  My opinion is my opinion-if you don’t like it put me on ignore.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 28, 2020)

*I always had a great deal of respect for Police officers and how they put their life at risk everyday,until I heard about this sickening thing that happened. It was not only not necessary but in my opinion murder.How would these animals have felt if it was their son. They have really taken a life.*


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Often, with dirtbag cops like this, the abuse starts before a suspect (who isn't their favorite color) says anything.  The cops keep revving up the abuse until the suspect reacts, then they use the "resisting arrest" ploy.



Race card anyone? Funny how one of the worst cases of police brutality was done to a WHITE MAN.Sorry can't use that one to promote agenda to turn the whole nation into riotville.
 I still get no feedback about the violent crime in 'some' n-hoods.Guess all those lives don't matter.


----------



## rgp (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not in denial.  I am just waiting for the investigation.  I am not going to agree with most everyone just to make myself acceptable to members of this forum or anyone else.  My opinion is my opinion-if you don’t like it put me on ignore.



 Excellent post !


----------



## rgp (May 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I always had a great deal of respect for Police officers and how they put their life at risk everyday,until I heard about this sickening thing that happened. It was not only not necessary but in my opinion murder.How would these animals have felt if it was their son. They have really taken a life.*



"*until I heard about this sickening thing that happened."*

So are you now going to judge _all_ police officers , based on this one ? .... I hope not.

And we still do not know the whole story & what the final outcome will be.

Lets wait for some facts..............even a video might not be, what it seems to be.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

It did bother me that the onlookers, of which there were apparently plenty, did nothing to stop the cop.  Even with the police armed, it seems to me that somebody should have at least tried. But it's easy for me to say, I guess. It would probably take a real hero to go up against 4 armed cops, one of whom was apparently nuts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I always had a great deal of respect for Police officers and how they put their life at risk everyday,until I heard about this sickening thing that happened. It was not only not necessary but in my opinion murder.How would these animals have felt if it was their son. They have really taken a life.*


Who is they?  One individual, ONE, did this.  By they do you mean the many civilians who stood by and watched?   By they do you mean, the people who video taped the crime and some of them I am sure sold the footage.  Profiting off his death.  Do you mean them?

Or do you just mean the other police officers?  The situation was extremely complicated for them.  I am sure 911 could explain that better than me.  I am sure the investigation will explain why they took no action.

But since everyone wants to speculate, and NO ONE knows the truth, let’s speculate this.  Repeatedly, forum members have said the individual police officer looked “crazy”.  So you interfere with a crazy police officer, pull him off the guy.  He has a gun, he draws that gun, and now you have a much worst problem.

I have no ideal what really happened to cause this, and neither does anyone else.  If the police officer is, indeed crazy, then he needs treatment not judgement.  Just wait for the investigation.  Wait for the charges.  Volunteer for the jury.  Go riot, why not?

Honestly, I have enough to atone for in my life without adding a false judgement of this guy to my list.  I WILL NOT DO IT.  Wasn’t there something in the Bible about “judge not, less you be judged”. Oh, and something to the effect “Those without sin, throw the first stone”.  

I guess I am not as pure as the rest of you.  I have sin, I will sin again I am sure.  I have made small judgements and always end up sorry that I did.  But this, this I WILL NOT DO.  As I have already said, put me on ignore if you like.  The law of the our land-innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not in denial.  I am just waiting for the investigation.  I am not going to agree with most everyone just to make myself acceptable to members of this forum or anyone else.  My opinion is my opinion-if you don’t like it put me on ignore.


Some cases do require a complete investigation before making a judgement.  This one doesn't.....unless, of course you don't want to see what your eyes are seeing.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

rgp said:


> "*until I heard about this sickening thing that happened."*
> 
> So are you now going to judge _all_ police officers , based on this one ? .... I hope not.
> 
> ...


Yes.  For all we know, the cop may have committed a friendly murder.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I always had a great deal of respect for Police officers and how they put their life at risk everyday,until I heard about this sickening thing that happened. It was not only not necessary but in my opinion murder.How would these animals have felt if it was their son. They have really taken a life.*



Well thank goodness 98% of cops are just doing their job and don't act like this. 
 Does all the death by gangs count? You won't read about the torture,raapes and dismemberments going on with them because the news won't rreport it,it's not PC.  Things cops see or at least hear about everyday. 
 Our nation has changed and not for the good.I can still remember when it was safe to walk down the streets of America,not anymore.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Well thank goodness 98% of cops are just doing their job and don't act like this.
> Does all the death by gangs count? You won't read about the torture,raapes and dismemberments going on with them because the news won't rreport it,it's not PC.  Things cops see or at least hear about everyday.
> Our nation has changed and not for the good.I can still remember when it was safe to walk down the streets of America,not anymore.


Why say only 98% of cops are just doing their job & don't act like this?  Why not use the tired, old, but more impressive 99.9%?
And when did you conduct this poll?


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Why say only 98% of cops are just doing their job & don't act like this?  Why not use the tired, old, but more impressive 99.9%?
> And when did you conduct this poll?



Ok then 99.99% if it makes you happy,lol. I may put that song up, " why the hell should I care". Ever hear the song?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Why say only 98% of cops are just doing their job & don't act like this?  Why not use the tired, old, but more impressive 99.9%?
> And when did you conduct this poll?


I truely believe the police in Minneapolis should take the week off, plus whenever wherever there is rioting in any city the police should all go home.

Let’s us see who is the first to beg for protection as their house burns.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I truely believe the police in Minneapolis should take the week off, plus whenever wherever there is rioting in any city the police should all go home.
> 
> Let’s us see who is the first to beg for protection as their house burns.


Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I truely believe the police in Minneapolis should take the week off, plus whenever wherever there is rioting in any city the police should all go home.
> 
> Let’s us see who is the first to beg for protection as their house burns.



Great idea,lets see how the National Guard deals with it.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow.  Just wow.



You live in Los Angeles ,so you have to say that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> You live in Los Angeles ,so you have to say that.


I lived there decades ago.  I don’t live there now.  We have lots of protests here, legal protests.  We have never had a riot.  

The rioters burned building without any knowledge or care if anyone was in those buildings.  They don’t like their police force, well, ok, all the police should quit.  They can find jobs elsewhere easily.  If I remember correctly, and I might not, Watts, in the day, was pretty much burned to the ground.

Did that stop racism?  Nope.  Racism goes both ways, people forget that.  People spout their meaningless judgements and then go have their morning coffee and toast as if what they say matters.  It doesn’t.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

The racists  stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Butterfly (May 28, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Protests aren't the problem.  It's when a protest devolves into a riot that's the problem.  Protests are designed to bring, or heighten awareness to an issue.  Sometimes they work.  But riots solve nothing.  They're destructive and they don't solve problems they just create them.
> 
> And just so we're clear, I'm not anti-police, just anti-the officers who murdered Mr. Floyd.  They are the opposite of what the police force should represent, which is to serve and protect its public.  There is footage of Mr. Floyd being led to the police vehicle before the incident occurred.  He was not resisting.  He was quiet and compliant.  How this escalated is beyond me.  Perhaps he did just trip and the officers misinterpreted that as resistance, but even so that doesn't require the excessive force that was used against him. He was handcuffed with his hands behind his back, so was subdued the moment he was on the ground.
> 
> ...



Yeah, and the heinous crime he was suspected of being engaged in was forgery -- not exactly a violent offense, or one that carries the death penalty.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Yeah, and the heinous crime he was suspected of being engaged in was forgery -- not exactly a violent offense, or one that carries the death penalty.


Actually, it could have been.  Maybe he participated in a home invasion, killed the fat old man that lived there, stole his checks, and was now trying to cash one by forging the victims name.  Such actions have happened and such actions do carry the death penalty In a death penalty state.

But its all speculation, cause WE DON,T KNOW.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> The racists  stand out like a sore thumb.



Yep they even advertise it " you gonna hava to kill some crackers and their cracker babies" we need to elimate all whites".


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/17/evergreen-college-students-back-it-no-white-people/


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

More of what is really going on,not what some haters  tell us,


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> The racists  stand out like a sore thumb.


While that may be true in Canada, where you live, it is not true here IMO.  I frequently had, before the virus, our black friend over.  I also invited his MIL, who lives with them, and his wife.  They never came even when invited out to eat.  He occasionally brought his kid.

They invited us over for thanksgiving. We went, although it was awkward for us as we were not used to eating with a large group of people, especially other than white people.  It became even more awkward when several, other than white people, questioned why we were there.

I told him later we were his “token” white friends.  

After a great deal of thought, I realized that while throughout my life I had had people of different races (Friends) over to my house for lunch/dinner; this was the first time I’d been invited to the home of a different race person.  Hmm, give that some thought.

I think, now, that they were racists.


----------



## 911 (May 28, 2020)

As I read the story from our source in Washington, I did take notice that Mr. Floyd was being charged with forgery. (No details were provided.) I don't know if this was a felony charge or a misdemeanor charge. Forgery can go either way depending on the details of the rest of the story. 

The preliminary report by the doctor at the hospital and before autopsy is that the officer who placed his knee on Mr. Floyd's neck with added pressure probably caused his carotid artery to become blocked and in turn this caused the blood flow to the brain to be blocked. Since blood also contains life sustaining oxygen and the brain was deprived of these elements, death was imminent.

Why arrests have not been made up to now at 1:52 p.m (EDST). on Thursday, May 28, 2020, is anyone's guess. Neither the mayor of Minneapolis, who is a white man and the Police Chief, who is a black man, had any additional comments at the time they were interviewed this morning at 11:18 a.m. on the same day. The FBI is also investigating both as an aide to the Minneapolis Police Department, as well as conducting their own investigation with the intent to possibly pursue charges.. The FBI has commented that Mr. Floyd's constitutional rights, including his civil rights were violated. 

The Chief of Police was asked by a news reporter from CBS if the death penalty was in play 'if' the state would file a murder charge. The Police Chief stated that Minnesota does not have the death penalty, however, the FBI could charge (name withheld) with murder and take charge of the case, so that the death penalty could possibly be the penalty if convicted. 

When the Mayor was questioned as to whether he expected continued civil disobedience tonight, he replied that he was unsure.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Where were all the bleeding hearts when it was a white group being persecuted by theBLM, State police and  FBI?
Because they were white most said they got what they deserved.Only a few people stood by these hard working non criminal ' never even as much as a parking ticket '  men were being persecuted and their animals hunted down with helicopters, burned alive or shot.
I think hearts only bleed when its for certain people.
  .https://youtu.be/rUvnsexqtCY


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Where were all the bleeding hearts when it was a white group being persecuted by theBLM, State police and  FBI?
> Because they were white most said they got what they deserved.Only a few people stood by these hard working non criminal ' never even as much as a parking ticket '  men were being persecuted and their animals hunted down with helicopters, burned alive or shot.
> I think hearts only bleed when its for certain people.
> .https://youtu.be/rUvnsexqtCY


I agree.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2020)

So "protestors" as they are called unite in the name of justice then burn down and loot businesses that have nothing to do with the act in question. Every time this has happened no lessons are learned because some of the "protestors" are criminals urging destruction so they can loot and rob. Recall the LA Riots when the Korean community stood in front of their businesses with rifles and the LA cops refused to go in to the areas being destroyed. So cry "injustice" but meanwhile arrest looters and vandals.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Where were all the bleeding hearts when it was a white group being persecuted by theBLM, State police and  FBI?
> Because they were white most said they got what they deserved.Only a few people stood by these hard working non criminal ' never even as much as a parking ticket '  men were being persecuted and their animals hunted down with helicopters, burned alive or shot.
> I think hearts only bleed when its for certain people.
> .https://youtu.be/rUvnsexqtCY


Well said.


----------



## Knight (May 28, 2020)

With 152 opinons so far we know peaceful protesting is acceptable and rioting isn't. 

Murder is being tossed in over & over. I  thought that to be the what took place but decided to research as much as I could.

IMO any legal action will come down to this if any charges are filed involuntary manslaughter .

Involuntary manslaughter is the killing of a human being without intent of doing so, either expressed or implied. It is distinguished from voluntary manslaughter by the absence of intention. It is normally divided into two categories, constructive manslaughter and criminally negligent manslaughter, both of which involve criminal liability. 
Murder (United States law)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not a mind reader so only the police officer with his knee on Mr. Floyds neck knows what he was thinking. I'll wait for what comes next.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> Some cases do require a complete investigation before making a judgement.  This one doesn't.....unless, of course you don't want to see what your eyes are seeing.



The quesrion here would be who all are responsible and what part in ti do we the peopel have to share also?
  Just look at al lthe rage here and other places about how terrible this was, and it was terrible.

Now just imagine seeing this kind of violence and hate on a daily basis.
Now was the cop insane or was he just a cold blooded killer? I think insane only an insane human can do this to another.
  Not many here seem to have a problem with people getting knocked out and their heads cracked in the street,but these cops have to see this plus children killed in crossfires.
Let that sink in your judemental heads for a minute. The human psyche can only take so much before it cracks.
Sorry about the typos.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 28, 2020)

Quote from Larry Elder:







*Larry Elder*
4 hrs · 
When will SOMEONE point out that nearly ALL killings by cops could have, would have, should have been avoided had the suspect COMPLIED? Better for an ALIVE complainant to file an action against bad cops than for his family to do so through a wrongful death lawsuit.
#GeorgeFloyd


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> That is a popular defense tactic used by rogue cops.  The officer who supervised the methodical beating of Rodney King also said "The officers were following the protocol & training they received."  He also blamed banning the choke hold after then police chief Darryl Gates said _"It causes death in Blacks because their arteries don't open up like they do in *"Normal People."   *_And transcripts of radio chatter that preceded the beating:  _"The natives are restless tonight." _ And _"This whole street is like Gorillas in the Mist."_
> Racist cops?  Perish the thought.



Not fair to the gorrillas. Gorrillas know the rules of the jungle.And they don't start fights with lion prides or elephants.
No way i nhell will I argue with a man with a gun.It is a losing battle.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

After all the centuries of racism, slavery, lynchings, the Klan, brutality against minorities, and the long civil rights struggle, apparently racism still reigns supreme. Except that it's now thinly covered by a blanket of rationalization.  

So an unarmed black man accused of a nonviolent crime was publicly and brutally murdered in full view by a rogue cop with a long history of misbehavior?  Well, so what?  The blacks aren't perfect either. And there's plenty of racism on both sides.  And maybe the guy hit his head on the sidewalk.  We don't know what he really died of.  If you weren't physically there in the flesh, you can't possibly come to any conclusions in this case; seeing it on the video and hearing the guy pleading for his life doesn't count.  And where were the bleeding hearts when a white group was being persecuted?  Just as much bad behavior on both sides, folks. Nothing to see here.  

I agree with StarSong.  Wow.


----------



## 911 (May 28, 2020)

I can't believe that I am sitting here in front of my TV in 2020 watching people 'stealing' merchandise from a Target store. This has nothing to do with Mr. Floyd's situation. Just a reason to blatantly steal and be a thief. This is no way to honor Mr. Floyd's life. 

But, I am really confused as to why law enforcement isn't stopping this and if they needed additional help, they should be requesting that the Governor call up the National Guard. We just can't have this type of behavior to keep continuing. I am aware that the police are making ID's as they are able to and will either issue citations or make arrests at a later date. 

These people certainly aren't very good role models for their children, so I would imagine that this behavior will continue in the years to come. So what else is new? 

I would not blame Target one bit if they choose not to return to the area. Would you?


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2020)

They hit an Apple store and a jewelry store, too besides others. It's the culture now.  Those looters don't give a crap about Mr. Floyd. They just use the opportunity to help themselves.

Why aren't they stopped? Damn good question.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

911 said:


> I can't believe that I am sitting here in front of my TV in 2020 watching people 'stealing' merchandise from a Target store. This has nothing to do with Mr. Floyd's situation. Just a reason to blatantly steal and be a thief. This is no way to honor Mr. Floyd's life.
> 
> But, I am really confused as to why law enforcement isn't stopping this and if they needed additional help, they should be requesting that the Governor call up the National Guard. We just can't have this type of behavior to keep continuing. I am aware that the police are making ID's as they are able to and will either issue citations or make arrests at a later date.
> 
> ...


They have requested the national guard.  They are not doing arrests now as that would inflame the situation. But those will come later, as they go over the videos.  I hope they catch the people who started the fires.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

911 said:


> I can't believe that I am sitting here in front of my TV in 2020 watching people 'stealing' merchandise from a Target store. This has nothing to do with Mr. Floyd's situation. Just a reason to blatantly steal and be a thief. This is no way to honor Mr. Floyd's life.
> 
> But, I am really confused as to why law enforcement isn't stopping this and if they needed additional help, they should be requesting that the Governor call up the National Guard. We just can't have this type of behavior to keep continuing. I am aware that the police are making ID's as they are able to and will either issue citations or make arrests at a later date.
> 
> ...



 " In a time of national deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act". George Orwell


Dwight D. Eisenhower



" Neither a brave nor a wise man lays down on the tracks of the future for the train to run over him"


----------



## rgp (May 28, 2020)

911 said:


> I can't believe that I am sitting here in front of my TV in 2020 watching people 'stealing' merchandise from a Target store. This has nothing to do with Mr. Floyd's situation. Just a reason to blatantly steal and be a thief. This is no way to honor Mr. Floyd's life.
> 
> But, I am really confused as to why law enforcement isn't stopping this and if they needed additional help, they should be requesting that the Governor call up the National Guard. We just can't have this type of behavior to keep continuing. I am aware that the police are making ID's as they are able to and will either issue citations or make arrests at a later date.
> 
> ...



  "
"I would not blame Target one bit if they choose not to return to the area. Would you?"

   No ... And i hope they do not.

 Role models ? Surely you jest...

 Honor Mr, Floyd ? ......... First lets find out if he is honor worthy.


----------



## rgp (May 28, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> Quote from Larry Elder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   What i have been saying/asking all along...........


----------



## rgp (May 28, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Where were all the bleeding hearts when it was a white group being persecuted by theBLM, State police and  FBI?
> Because they were white most said they got what they deserved.Only a few people stood by these hard working non criminal ' never even as much as a parking ticket '  men were being persecuted and their animals hunted down with helicopters, burned alive or shot.
> I think hearts only bleed when its for certain people.
> .https://youtu.be/rUvnsexqtCY




 Exactly !!!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> ...I have zero respect for criminals (cop or not).  And I have zero respect for anyone who abuses their authority...


I'll second this.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> After all the centuries of racism, slavery, lynchings, the Klan, brutality against minorities, and the long civil rights struggle, apparently racism still reigns supreme. Except that it's now thinly covered by a blanket of rationalization.
> 
> So an unarmed black man accused of a nonviolent crime was publicly and brutally murdered in full view by a rogue cop with a long history of misbehavior?  Well, so what?  The blacks aren't perfect either. And there's plenty of racism on both sides.  And maybe the guy hit his head on the sidewalk.  We don't know what he really died of.  If you weren't physically there in the flesh, you can't possibly come to any conclusions in this case; seeing it on the video and hearing the guy pleading for his life doesn't count.  And where were the bleeding hearts when a white group was being persecuted?  Just as much bad behavior on both sides, folks. Nothing to see here.
> 
> I agree with StarSong.  Wow.




.

Why don't you study history and then comment.
History and myself find you wrong on almost all you just posted. Maybe you were like many, educated by an socialist aka agenda pushing hateful professor like many in the 50s and 60s up till now are.
  First off it was not safe to turn these people loose on society as evidencd by how some are acting now.
They would have starved to death or turned into trible gangs like they do in Africa.
Second it was the Spanish who brought the most negros to the Americas not the caucasians.
   And last but not least it was the black BRUTAL African Slave Masters who sold their people to nations all over the world for profit for a couple hundred years long before any white europeans came to America.Just one of the horrible 'corrections ' these slavers did was to bend down 2 trees,  tie oppocite leg's to a tree then cut the vines and it would split the person into. And of course we nwo have the modern day Winnie Mandelas new version of ' slavery ' TIRE NECKLACES.

  Christians are getting up monry to buy slaves back from their black masters.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

No there is no trade mark for what humans do to each other and no the white man did not invent slaveey or prejudice. 
 Already your co conspirators have taken much of the facts off YT, Google to keep the lies going. Can't find most of what was there just last year. 
Go ahead and destroy your childens future keep pusing bor=th sides against each other with half truths and lies. Our children will pay for it.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well predictably and understandably the muck has hit the fan.....
> 
> People are rioting in horror at the police actions toward the murdered man. The police have retaliated with tear gas and rubber bullets..
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...bber-bullets-protest-George-Floyds-death.html



Imagine how these por people feel,


----------



## oldman (May 28, 2020)

This riot occurred in Minneapolis. Do you think these rioters would have participated in this looting and stealing party if it had been in January? Doubtful, absolutely doubtful. These heathens undoubtedly would have been home wrapped in their warm blankets.


----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

oldman said:


> This riot occurred in Minneapolis. Do you think these rioters would have participated in this looting and stealing party if it had been in January? Doubtful, absolutely doubtful. These heathens undoubtedly would have been home wrapped in their warm blankets.




Long before slavery in America ,whites were captured by pirates of the Barbary Coast black and arab slaver's in North Africa usually killed the men and kept the women aka Golden Women for wives and cocubines.

 This is one of the main reasons why Jefferson said no more paying ransom to get our people back after years of George Washington paying the pirates to release or give back our people on these trading ships .
 . So he created our marines to help our navy stop the slave pirates. I know history is hard on some people who have lived without it so long but I always liked it the good and the bad.
  So far they haven't managed to change our marine song that mentions this about " the shores of Tripoli".
 History is a hobby I have always had even as a child.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2020)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/notice-all-members-please-read.8331/


> *Politics is not allowed on this forum, political posts and posts that easily lead to political debate will be removed without notice.*
> *
> Please keep in mind that we have members and visitors from all walks of life, various ages, races and ethnic backgrounds.  We ask that all members are respectful of each other, and considerate of those who may be reading their posts.  Use good judgment, if you think something may be objectionable, do not post it.
> 
> ...


----------

